# Ankle Support - Which One?



## Dazzler2409 (Jun 2, 2012)

I will soon be returning to riding after a long layoff with smashed ankle. I am now upgraded to titanium hardware and i am keen to keep the current setup as is!

I can't find a MTB specific ankle support I am happy with. I have found the Aircast A60 online which seems to be great for other sports, anyone any experience of this for MTB'ing? Or indeed any other high performance brace that will offer support and protection but not restrict movement in pedalling. (not concerned about cost if works)

Thanks in advance of MTBr members great support....


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

IME, any support made of elastic and/or neoprene won't last very long, and are problematic to cinch down enough to give meaningful support. I highly reco a lace-up support like the one from 661. The internal stays and cups are removable for a slimmer, more comfy fit. You cinch it down based on how much support you want and it delivers all day without the tourniquet effect.

Best wishes for success...from another ankle mayhem survivor.

Mike


----------



## ColorVoyeur (Jun 13, 2009)

Fellow bad ankle guy. I used a leather lace up support with two wrap around velcro stays and side shims for support for about 12 months after my last ankle injury. It had enough protection to let me heal, but didn't restrict my ankle so much as to slow the strengthening process.

Now I wear high tops (Osiris NY83s) that have ample padding around the ankle with no brace. The transition to not wearing the brace was very tough for me... mentally. Now I don't think about it and (knock on wood) it's been 2 years without touching the thing without any issues.

My brace is a lower profile version of this.


----------



## langen (May 21, 2005)

I you want maximum protection from rolling the foot outwards, I would recommend you to go with a hinged brace with velcto straps etc, and not the ones with only laces.

I was in the same situation as you, and ordered 3 different ones to try out:

Active Ankle T2

Ultra Zoom

Donjoy ES Velocity

I was after protection for the foot rolling outwards, and I actually think that the cheapest one of the three above, the Active Ankle, offers the best protection against this. The Donjoy was also quite good, but it is a real hassle to put on.
I just leave the Active Ankle in the shoe, with the bottom part ("stirrup") under the insole. Takes about 10 seconds extra to fasten when I put on the shoe. 
And the price is also very good 

And maybe the most important: I hardly notice the Active Ankle when on the bike. I felt some slight chafing/rubbing the first time I used it, but now it has been problem free for over a year.

I also have some improvement to the fitting instructions on the Active Ankle if you (or anyone else) is interested, to gain more support.


----------



## mtnbikej (Sep 6, 2001)

I would suggest you use any support only as a temp fix. Rebuilding the strength in the ankle is key. 

I broke mine Jan. 2010 and thought I needed to get something to support the ankle after surgery for plates and screws. I found that I didn't need any additional supports as I rebuilt the strength. 

Just my experience.


----------



## CWnSWCO (Apr 24, 2012)

I've had a serious and recurring ankle injury and have to wear an ankle brace for every ride right now.

I use this McDavid Ultralight Ankle Brace With Strap

Works well.


----------



## ArmySlowRdr (Dec 19, 2003)

2d the McDavid--I wore it maybe twice--I thought it was good but the therapist told me I really didn't need any protection to retart cycling after my fibula healed enough to crawl back on the bike.


----------

